# 4 GB USB memory sticks for $10 each



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 6, 2009)

One of the supermarket chains in Canada has 4 GB USB memory sticks on sale for $10 each.  I've already bought five of them.

My question is:  Should I buy more and give them out at Christmas as gifts to people I know.  From what I can see, they normally run about $25 each or so.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 6, 2009)

Wait until next week. Memory only gets cheaper. The price can only get so low.

I went to buy an external hard drive as a back-up that I could store separately from my computer. I started thinking I needed 250-500 GB, but ended up buying a 1 TB Western Digital external drive for under $100 at a national retailer/big box. Not the same as a memory stick, but an example of what is happening daily.

I just bought an 8 GB stick for my digital camera that came with 64 MB a year or so ago.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

They are a good Christmas gift IF people need\use them that you know.


----------



## brandonriffel (Oct 7, 2009)

I would give them out and instruct the people you give them to on how to use them.  Most importantly, tell them to back up all of their digital photos onto it, and stick it in the safety deposit box.  Most people are only afraid of losing photos when their computers die.  This is a simple precaution that can safe a few years of lost memories.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 7, 2009)

Mudmixer:

The first computer I bought was an 80286.  It came with one megabyte of RAM and a 40 Megabyte hard drive.

I remember reading in a magazine that Western Digital had started to produce a 1 Gigabyte hard drive.  At the time it cost about $2000.

Now, I can store 4 Gigabytes on something that'll fit on my keychain, and costs $10.

And, when I was a kid and heard that by the end of my lifetime every house would have a computer, I couldn't help wondering what the heck people would use them for.  The idea of using them for communications never even crossed my mind.  I wondered why the average homeowner would need a computer?  To do his income tax returns?  The idea that they'd end up being another form of communications technology never even crossed my mind.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 6, 2010)

mudmixer said:


> Wait until next week. Memory only gets cheaper. The price can only get so low.
> 
> I went to buy an external hard drive as a back-up that I could store separately from my computer. I started thinking I needed 250-500 GB, but ended up buying a 1 TB Western Digital external drive for under $100 at a national retailer/big box. Not the same as a memory stick, but an example of what is happening daily.
> 
> I just bought an 8 GB stick for my digital camera that came with 64 MB a year or so ago.



Wow. That 1TB is definitely cheap!  It mostly ranges to $150 up. 

Definitely a good buy!


----------

